# Transfer made from existing T-shirt??



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are there any transfer makers that can reproduce transfers from an existing T-shirt?

I have a client that wants a specific design (a truck), and all he has for artwork is a T-shirt he had made years ago. He doesn't have the artwork on any letterhead or disk. I've tried to offer him my artwork and told him that I would reproduce it as close as I can, but the truck might be a slightly different style/make and he has refused that offer.

So, I was wondering if there are any transfer makers that can produce transfers from a T-shirt.

If there are, do you know what that might cost? Are there any limitations on color such as light v. dark, etc.?

It's a pretty sizable order (200 pieces) so I hate to lose this guy, but he's pretty stuck on getting them printed exactly the same way he got them years ago.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

It can be done, but only by having someone re-create the artwork. If you can get a good picture of the shirt, scan it and send it to one of the transfers people at left. They will quote the artwork cost for you.
God Bless.


----------



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I tried scanning it. It's a white design on a black shirt and has some fine lines. The scan didn't come out that great, so i was kind of hoping to send the entire shirt to someone and say, "Here, make me some transfers from this."

I have CorelDraw x4, but I'm just trying to figure out how to use it now. It's really not that easy.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you ...or your client...may be out of luck....If you can't scan it...have you tried a really high resolution photo? and then maybe try to scan the photo? might be worth a try


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Post a picture. You never know, someone here might have it or have an idea.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree with Joe...post the pic as it may be available somewhere.


----------



## thornnspear (Jul 21, 2009)

Have a friend with a sem-pro amera (like a Sony Alpha) take the pic, it's as good as scanning most of the time.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You can pay someone to recreate it in vector format, prices for that start around $10 for simple stuff and go up from there. If redrawing won't work you can try taking the picture as Paul suggested. Oftentimes you'll need to clamp or glue the shirt to a piece of cardboard or foamboard to get and keep the image straight.


----------

